# obsessive licking



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

my little marley is the sweetest loving little chi ever but she is obsessed with licking. she is especially obsessed with licking my boyfriend (her daddys ) mouth and tries to lick up his nose. she will not just sit on him and fall asleep as soon as she is on him she is trying to lick his lips, inside his mouth and up his nose. she isnt as bad with this with me she just cuddles and sits with her mommy all the time but wont do anything but lick her daddy. anybody else have experience with this? what does it mean? and how do you stop it? we correct her and say 'no lick' but no matter what she just keeps trying.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

:lol: Radley does this, and is worse with me, but does try it with most people who will allow him close enough once he likes them. I'm not sure why but we have pretty much accepted it as part of his behaviour and hope it means he likes us lol... although Daddy does try & say no.

He gets very confused if you hold him in front of your face and pretend to lick him back, although my O/H has been caught out a few times and got a mouth full doggy tongue. ha ha :lol: I can't help it but I have to laugh.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

YEP Lily does it !


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YES! Roxy licks her daddy obsessively too! She'll climb on him and lick up his nose, his mouth, his lips, everything. She would do it for hours if we let her! She'll kiss me too, but not like she does her daddy. She'd much rather cuddle with me. It's really weird. We think she just does certain things with different people... kisses daddy, cuddles with mom, wants belly rubs from grandpa... we've just accepted it as part of her behavior too, hoping that it just means she really likes us!


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

hahaha ya we kind of come to the point that its a part of her behaviour and it just shows how much she loves us...but sometimes daddy gets frustrated because she just kisses him and no cuddles haha!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

lol its so cute, penny does this to me all time! shes such a mummys girl!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is a notorious daddy licker! And, yes, she goes for the nose and mouth...

She'll try to get me now and then, but now that I've read this thread, I'm realizing it's mainly her 'daddy' that she licks! (She also likes to lick his furry pajama pants???)


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

I know salem used licking as a puppy as a substitute for suckling, and in such we ended up with the compulsive licker  i don't mine, except the few times he gets a good angle up my nose and its like getting water up there ( owww), Hubby has taught him not to make make contact with him, so he licks the air in front of his face lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Yes Shayley is a kisser too!!! Shayley will kiss you until you tell her no more Kisses but still she'll try and steal as many as she can get lol She's a lover. Kizzie gives kisses but normally like a kiss on the hand or a few kisses now and then but Shayley is ALWAYS wanting to show some love lol


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have one who licks everything; people, her paws, the couch, the floor, toys, the other dog, etc etc......if she's not sleeping she licking something (or chewing, when Im not at home). I honestly think its a nervous habit or some sort of vitamin/mineral deficiency (it's really extreme). I've only had her for a few days and I tell her NO everytime I see her doing it, we've gotten to the point that if i look her when she's doing it she stops immediately (anticipating the "NO" i guess), but as soon as her mind wanders again it starts. Oddly enough she only does it inside, she doesnt lick anything outdoors. We're still so knew to one another, it's a learning process for us both right now, but I don;t want her to develop compulsive habits, and I think she's still young enough that she'll respond easily to behavior modification so I'm going to keep working on the No licking thing.


----------

